# *High Priest*-Mythos WIP - CSM/CD army based on H.P. Lovecraft stories



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

**NEW!*"High Priest" -Mythos WIP - CSM/CD army based on H.P. Lovecraft stories*

Hello dear heretics!

I am back with real stuff!

Those of you who follow my project probably know fluff section. Link here:
*http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68484*

As you know my 1st model is High Priest not to be described
I decided to use this picture








and model of Changeling for a convert









Well, here some pictures of "base"


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks like a good start; it certainly mimics the picture.



Entarion said:


> Should I do "sitting" Priest or walking with much smaller base?


Aesthetically I would go with a sitting priest.

If you plan to use the army in competitions then a smaller base might lead to fewer issues.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Looks like a good start; it certainly mimics the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would agree with this. I can envisage the Priest sitting on his throne most of the time with his flute, but sometimes it's just more practical to have a smaller base.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the sitting pose would look cooler for sure.

but it depends ultimately on what your counting the model as and how your going to use it.

are you going to be counting it as a stand alone character? sittings fine in that sense, IE a daemon prince or greater demon of sorts, if your going to count it as an on foot commanding officer, IE: like chaos lord or Sorcerer, then it might come down to on foot would be better gameplay wise.

dont get me wrong though that chair setup you got going already looks very nice so Id probably do the chair anyways


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Good start. I would go with sitting too.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Big thanks to all!

Well, I really don't know how I will use these special characters in my army, because there will be many models like High Priest. But it's not problem to put throne with priest on smaller base later 

So now it is time to put some colours on base. In Lovecraft story there is only little note about this throne 

_"At the farther end was a high stone dais
reached by five steps; and there on a golden throne..."_

So golden throne..well i have only Burnished Gold..any ideas??? Because High Priest wear yellow silk. I want to do some carvings on the throne too.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

make it a tarnished gold, make it look ancient. Judgeing from the pic above you are useing as reference, Id put, atleast the design of the hole infront too on the base, since those little pillars are dripping into the hole.

Id say make it a grey stone outside of the throne too, to off set all the yellow hues. once again make it look ancient to keep it in line too.

also, buy tin bitz if you dont have it, it makes a great undertone for golds and brings them out to a fuller colour.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice start, and nice idea, looking forward to more :victory:.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Id put, atleast the design of the hole infront too on the base, since those little pillars are dripping into the hole.


Well I dont know...The base is too big now and i refused to add whole teribble well..to add only piece of it will look strange IMO.

Anyway thanks for tips I'll try it


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Entarion said:


> Well I dont know...The base is too big now and i refused to add whole teribble well..to add only piece of it will look strange IMO.
> 
> Anyway thanks for tips I'll try it


maybe. but theres also useing watereffects correctly could make it look interesting, though I can see where your coming from on it looking strange. it was mearly a suggestion, after all.

Ive been trying to think of what you could do with that open space though, outside of putting a partial well and use watereffects and GS in the right places / ways to make it look good still.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Ive been trying to think of what you could do with that open space though, outside of putting a partial well and use watereffects and GS in the right places / ways to make it look good still.


My plan is to cut base in front of pillars. So there won't be such open space.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Some final pictures. Any comments welcome. I'll do some better shots tomorrow. Gold is a bit darker it's just a light. And now it's time for a priest. Expect detailed progress it wil take me probably next whole week


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The stone is very impressive.

Overall this is looking amazing


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I love the painting on the throne...really does look like ancient gold. The stone steps are great too, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the paint job looks amazing so far man, cant wait to see the priest


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit, Cypher871, KhainiteAssassin: Thank you guys for feedback! I am really pleased that you like my progress 

Priest will be much harder to make because it's metal and I hate metal models! I did some preparations and... It's gonna be challenge. I hope I will achieve similar appearance as in the picture.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks really cool man! I agree with Dave that the stone is really impressive and looks great. Look forward to more progress.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

*Midge913: * Thank you!  I'll do my best with priest..main goal is to look really terrifying. Just read that passage in book when Carter stays before him..how you feel when you read this? That's my target to get this feeling with priest miniature


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

You have the approval of the Dark Gods! Continue please. :biggrin:


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

This looks fantastic! I wish I would be able to make a drawing come to life like that! 

keep up the good work


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

*forkmaster:* It will be pleasure :biggrin:

*jasonfly:* Big thanks !


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, that's impressive! To be frank, the first pic didn't exactly raise my expectations but now that the thing is painted.. Man, this is going to be cool!  Nice greenstuffing on the little heads on the little "tables" (I'm sure they have a name of their own in English).

Go Entarion, may Cthulhu bless your work!


----------

